# Implosion? :'(



## brancsikia339 (Nov 8, 2012)

My poor eggbound girl. I'm wondering if she's imploded. She looks terrible  I can't stand it. I could never put her in the freezer, as she was my birthday present back in January, when this species first came in the US. I love her so much and could never hurt or kill her, but at this point i don't know what to do  She's my baby and nothing i've done has caused any ooths. She's been adult for around 5 months and no ooth, at this point can't even walk. It looks as if her legs are rotting, so I'm posting these pics so that maybe you guys can determine the situation.

















Pictures working now


----------



## aNisip (Nov 8, 2012)

it says "the image you are requesting does not exist or is no longer available"


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Nov 8, 2012)

Not laying an ootheca isn't an instant death sentence. Sadly however your photos are not working. I am also curious how much you are feeding her?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 9, 2012)

I try to hold off as long as i can. She just doesn't lay and it's depressing to see her over 5 months as adult not even giving a sign of laying. Right now, she is barely moving and dying as I speak. The pictures now work, so yo determine it for yourselves.  Thanks


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 9, 2012)

She does not look good :-(

I assume you are already giving her plenty of water?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 9, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> She does not look good :-(
> 
> I assume you are already giving her plenty of water?


Yup constant misting


----------



## Digger (Nov 9, 2012)

The problem almost appears systemic, given her abdominal and appendage damage. Possibly a microbial infection or environmental problem? Or just a reaction to advanced age? Regardless of the causes Branc, my opinion is you're doing her a painful disservice by not putting her down. In no way is she going to recover from this (if she hasn't died already).


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 9, 2012)

Digger said:


> The problem almost appears systemic, given her abdominal and appendage damage. Possibly a microbial infection or environmental problem? Or just a reaction to advanced age? Regardless of the causes Branc, my opinion is you're doing her a painful disservice by not putting her down. In no way is she going to recover from this (if she hasn't died already).


She was barely moving. im gonna freezer her when i get home. I think it's an infection relating to being eggbound


----------



## agent A (Nov 9, 2012)

mine did something similar to that, i let her walk free range but she got her abdomen caught in a wire spiral and got cut open escaping, developed a deadly infection the next morning


----------



## aNisip (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah plz put her out of her misery, her legs look like she is in so much pain....I couldnt imagine rotting legs as I walked....sorry for your loss...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 9, 2012)

I freezered her. I can't stand it. I'm so sorry for her  I NEVER want to do that to a mantis, but i had to  

Goodbye mantis :angel:


----------



## alan2296 (Nov 9, 2012)

Im sorry for your loss, but it is better now that she isn't suffering


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Nov 9, 2012)

The black spot on the abdomen looks very troubling. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Digger (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about. But five months as adult isn't bad.


----------

